# Time For Some Chinese



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

This sort of watch has been seen here before, but it's worth another look.










I got this one last week. New-old-stock with original factory-fitted bracelet and hang-tag in Chinese.

For those who haven't heard the story, Bao Xuan watches were assembled by the Jieyang Watch Parts Factory using movement ebauches supplied by the Nanjing Watch factory. So it's the good old Zhongshan SN-2 but with lots more jewels.










Nice back on it










And once I'd swapped the really nasty bracelet for a nice piece of leather, it looks great on the wrist too.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As usual, I lke that! :yes: Understated but quite dressy - Highish end withn all the jewels Chas? would you think? 

When Mrs Mel and I go to Jimmy Chung's Buffet in Edinburgh for a Chinese, I try to wear one of my Chinese pieces - and oft get a reaction to them. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one `C`, mine says hi 










shame it hasn`t got the correct stem & crown


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Chascomm

I like the watch it looks good on black leather.....................

mach 0.0013137

quote: shame it hasn`t got the correct stem & crown

How do you know yours has the right stem & crown?

Please dont flame me, I am interested in your answer, because I am wanting to learn :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

martinzx said:


> mach 0.0013137
> 
> quote: shame it hasn`t got the correct stem & crown
> 
> ...


 Slight missunderstanding there mine has the wrong bits, if you compare the photos you can see the stem on my one sticks out from the case and the crown is smaller


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137
> ...


I thought so, but did not want to jump the gun, I think you were being humerous, yes







lol


----------



## rmcsilva (May 29, 2010)

Very interesting! Thank you!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Bao Xuan classy!!

My gold-plated version on brown leather...


----------

